# Mobil 1 Full Syn



## Schlegs 200SX (Mar 19, 2003)

My two cents on Mobil 1:
While many people say it is a waste, they are probably true for most cars, but my Nissan seemed to take it well. No leaks so far and it is way smoother and powerful than before with dino oil. Anyone with a GA16 should switch imo. I did it at 90k and nothing is wrong with it yet


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

*Mobil 1 RULZ!* , but I'm just one vote  . I've heard
Royal Purple's good, but I'll stick with the Mobil 1 forever.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i use mobil 1 full synthetic on my car........it runs good and is worth the extra dollar a bottle IMO

royal purple is supposed to be the best tho......it even frees up a couple of HP......but it sure is expensive.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

mobil 1 is the shit


----------



## Schlegs 200SX (Mar 19, 2003)

true, i got alot of crap from local garage I take my car too, crap about how its a waste of cash, but when i do labor my self, its cheaper and more convienient than working around their schedules. Unless I go broke, it will always get Mobil, it IS indeed some good shit.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Been using Mobil 1 in my sentra since it was new, 122k miles now and doing just fine...


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i started using mobil 1 since i started changing my own oil (about 2 1/2 years).


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

A Mobil1 DIY oil change is always cheaper that Jiffy Lube, etc.
So really it's a no brainer, IMO. But I definitely don't feel any performance increase or smoother idle and so forth. I did however get 42 MPG on the highway and with the A/C running so who knows.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Mobil 1 is the best for me...


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

Real good stuff for high revers. Most of us don`t need it though.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ummm, the regular mobil (1.50 a bottle) has been used on my car since it was new 1995, and now, 140k miles later, its still good... and mobil one is like 4.50, so thats 3 bucks a bottle, to me I'll save the cash, I mean my car is doing fine with the regular, I'm not driving a race car.


----------



## Estis Fatuus (Jul 17, 2003)

I tried to change my oil my slef the other day, but I couldn't get the damed oil filter off to be replaced. I had planned to use Mobile One (it was $6 for a pack of 6 bottles at the local Cosco). But after I drained the oil, I found the oil filter was just to damned hard for me to get off. So I had to take it to the local Valvolene place up the road, and they put the "high mileage" stuff in my car. Not quite sure if that's approprieate, considering how hard the car is driven.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

my engine would be just a huge hunk of metal had it not been for mobile 1 full synth

only the best for my baby (without going to the extreme proportions)


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Estis Fatuus said:


> *I tried to change my oil my slef the other day, but I couldn't get the damed oil filter off to be replaced. I had planned to use Mobile One (it was $6 for a pack of 6 bottles at the local Cosco). But after I drained the oil, I found the oil filter was just to damned hard for me to get off. So I had to take it to the local Valvolene place up the road, and they put the "high mileage" stuff in my car. Not quite sure if that's approprieate, considering how hard the car is driven. *


DAMN! A buck a quart! What a freakin' deal! Cost's me like 4.50,
(but it's only like 3 1/2 quarts). Anyway, it'd have to be like
$10.00 a quart before I even thought of switching..., also, I
had the same problem with my 200SX when I changed the oil,
(about a month ago). But, since the oil was still drip, drip,
dripping, I figured I'd just try and try again; I eventually got
that bitch off, (the space was too tight for the filter "wrench"
I use on the Honda, so I had to use my hand; bitch was too hot
at first; suggestion: [let it/the metal cool down/contract
before trying, next time, IMO]).


----------



## Eric Caral (Aug 27, 2003)

mobil 1 never lets me down...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

what do u guys use as in weight ( i think that what it called )

do u use 10 W 30 or 5 W 30 ?


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I use mobil 1 and I thinks its 10W30


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I use 5W30, because it's listed on top of my Honda air-filter
cover. What's it supposed to be for a GA16DE? I ASSumed
it was the same  , since both engines are similar.
I've heard 10W30's better for hotter climates, but I go with
the manufacturer's recommended weight. I'll go check....


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I run 10w 30 on my B14 ...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the weight depends on the condition of the engine and the temperature of the location u are in..........higher mileage engines should use a thicker weight.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I use Mobil 1 5w30 I change the oil every 6kmiles and the filter
every 3k.
Most of my driving is highway....


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I had used Mobil 1 TriSynth (now SuperSyth, are they the same thing?) Ever since I bought my car (2 years ago) Mobil 1 is the only thing that my car ever saw. I usually buy them in a case of 6 bottles...

I use 5W30 because that's what my Nissan Service manual recommended, most shop uses 10w30 because it's acceptable to more cars. 5w30s are better for high revving engine tho. So unless you're burning oil, use 5w30...

Oh ya, and I change oil and filter every 3k to 3.5k. And I only use geniune Nissan Oil Filter, nothing generic and crapy for my SE-R!


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Dwntyme said:


> *I use Mobil 1 5w30 I change the oil every 6kmiles and the filter
> every 3k.
> Most of my driving is highway.... *


How do you change the filter every 3K/oil every 6K? Wouldn't
oil be *gushing* from the oil filter connection after you removed it?
I don't really know, since I never did it that way.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I've always used Castrol gtx 10w40 on my Sentra since I've had it. On my previous car, I used mobil1 syn. from 100K on and it worked well. I've been lpanning on switching to semisynthetic mobil one or full synthetic for a while, sine I'm at 110K but damn, as it is, I change my oil once a month. That's get expensive.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I think there is a note in some of the FSM's about NOT using 5w30 for extended periods of high speed driving.

I used mobile1 10w30, currently trying an experiment with conventional 30w. I never had any problems I would blame on the oil I tried the 50w but I loose a noticable amount of power.

I also have one of those filter relocate kits and the biggest filter i can mount. I have nice oil pressure and fairly clean oil for the abuse i give my car. Also the filter is mounted in such a way that i can change it without making a mess, and I get an extra Qt of oil capacity... wait till I add the oil cooler  (i know why you are asking would i do that...)


----------



## octane (Aug 14, 2003)

About the filter wrench...

It was tough for me to get it off at first, because I think the professional places will sometimes use a wrench to put the filter on, which is a big no-no. 

Basically, you need a short-handled filter wrench. It takes a little effort, and rattling around, but it's do-able.

Make sure the car's up high on some good jack-stands. It really helps to have some space to move around under there. 

I just switched to Mobil 1 10W-30. I think the engine's running better now. About 55k miles. Worth the money, I think. 

I suppose the benefit is that you can (theoretically) go longer with synthetic oil than standard, though I still want to change it about about 3k miles. If you're using regular oil, you DEFINITELY need to change at 3k. 

Anyhow, it's worth it for me.


----------



## Schlegs 200SX (Mar 19, 2003)

*wrenching*

yeah just get a nice compact wrench... and some quality Mobil 1 
10W30 is good for almost anything... Nissans are built tight... run em hard. You can probably go about 3-7,000 on Full Synthetic (mostly highway)

-Chris


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

I just switched to mobil1 synthetic 10w30 on my Sentra for the last oil change. It'll be getting that from here on out. I also hanged the oil in my gf's Altima yesterday. First oil change for it, and Nissan put that damned filter on TIGHT. I ended up having to use some channel locks to remove it. New filter will be much easier to remove.


----------



## Nismo5042 (Nov 18, 2003)

*mobil 1 full syn.*

i have to admit that mobil 1 is good oil. even though i am partial to valvoline. but all the synthetics made by mobil valvoline castrol and pennzoile. they really aren't real synthetics they are a hrdocracked synthetic. some real synthetics are royal purple, redline. just to let you guys know because you are kinda wasting your money. but do what you want to do


----------



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

*Mobil 1 is good, but*



200SushiX said:


> DAMN! A buck a quart! What a freakin' deal! Cost's me like 4.50,
> (but it's only like 3 1/2 quarts). Anyway, it'd have to be like
> $10.00 a quart before I even thought of switching..., also, I
> had the same problem with my 200SX when I changed the oil,
> ...


 (I found the space tight for the wrench too on my 1993 Sentra GA16DE, but I rise the car very high so I fit better under it, and I also remove the left front tire so I can have more light and more freedom of movement. I managed to find at Pep Boys and Western Auto the black tool that fits on the filter and you can use with the aid of the tool to turn the filter left and remove it. Find a filter for you car at those stores and test which fits on the filter removal cap. Mine is from the brand Rite Fit)

I used Mobil 1 in my 1993 Nissan Sentra E with the GA16DE
engine since it was new, but most of the time I used
the 15w-50 Mobil 1 version because I live in a hot-tropical climate
and most of the year, with the exemptiom of maybe up to 3-4 months, the heat is very high and 10w-30 oils are not the best for that amount of heat.

Of course, you will say we are talking here about full synthetic oil like Mobil 1.
But my car also used Mobil 1 10w-30 and I found it was not tough enough for the heat of this country Puerto Rico. If I use Mobil 1 on my Sentra, I find that it makes for the whole 3,750 miles oil/filter change, but that is it. If I try to go more miles, lets say 5,000 miles or more with it to compensate for the extra cost, the Mobil 1 10w-30 will start leaving the full mark on its oil dipstick and for me that is not a good sign, specially when you use your car in high heat conditions. 

I think once the car, a Sentra or any car, starts consuming oil that is very bad for the engine, specially if you plan to keep the vehicle for many, many miles. And, the oil is not in good shape after it start burning.

So I found that if use Mobil 1 10w-30 on my car I would have to stick strictly to the 3,750 miles oil/filter change anyway, maybe a few miles more up to 4,000 miles if the outside heat is not to high, and that is why I decided to buy Mobil 1 15w-50 since my car was new. During the 3-4 cooler months, I used Mobil 1 10w-30. The owner's manual of my 1993 Nissan Sentra says if the outside temperature is 50 degrees Fahrenheit or more for all seasons, the 1993 Sentra could use 20w-50 oil, so I was following the manual because here in this country we have much higher than 50 degrees temperatures all year long.

But I know the manual also says the 5w-30 oil is prefered, a recomendation that is on the market for many vehicles since 1993, probably due to better fuel economy.

Even with that, I was looking for a tougher 10w-30 oil than Mobil 1, and one day I decided to try Amsoil 10w-30, when my Sentra was close to 140,000 miles!

Without making promotion for Amsoil, and by the way I do not sell Amsoil as some other independent people do, I found Amsoil 10w-30 is better resisting the tough heat of Puerto Rico. 

Right now, my 1993 Nissan Sentra has more than 5,000 miles with the last Amsoil and oil consumption was minimal, even after using it since August 7, 2003. The high heat stopped in November this year.

My 1993 Sentra has more than 165,400 miles,and the last 25K was with Amsoil.

In comparison, my sister's 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE 1.8 lts was using Mobil 1 10w-30 sin June 21, 2003 and I changed its oil yesterday Nov. 24, but it was close to the low level mark on its oil dipstick. Of course, that Mobil 1 10w-30 had to resist nearly one and a half months more of high heat than the Amsoil of my car, but I still prefer Amsoil. On past Summer seasons Amsoil worked better on my car too, even between March and October where there is more heat.

Of course, my sister doesn't check the oil level, much less weekly, so there is always a way to compensate for oil consumption.

Thanks.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I changed my oil in late July, (with Mobil1 5W-30), and it
gets damn hot here in Georgia, (I'm sure Puerto Rico's worse). 
But everyone/thing I've read says 10W-30's good too,
just in places like Alaska you want to use 0W or
something. I haven't lost any oil, so far, "perceivably":
(it's always been on the top full line), but my car's got
about 100,000 miles to go to catch up with yours.
Hopefully it'll be "tight" when I get it there :thumbup: .
I change mine every 5,000 miles, (coming soon), which
will be my X-mas present to *Her* .


----------



## atomicbomberman (Jul 6, 2002)

I guess up here in northen california 5w30 is good enough, espically during the winter months...

I think next summer I'll switch to 10w30 for the summer months.


----------



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

200SushiX said:


> I changed my oil in late July, (with Mobil1 5W-30), and it
> gets damn hot here in Georgia, (I'm sure Puerto Rico's worse).
> But everyone/thing I've read says 10W-30's good too,
> just in places like Alaska you want to use 0W or
> ...


 The problem in this island of Puerto Rico is we can have heat the twelve months of the year. From November up to the end of February we may have days with less heat, as we are having right now in November, where we are having cooler nights and days with less heat.

But I heard that within the United States, when there is heat, the heat there feels different to the one of Puerto Rico and some people say the heat in some states feels dry, because of the humidity. Some people say it feels worst than in Puerto Rico, but in the States you have snow and a long winter;we do not, and we can use the same kind of cloth all year long.

And, I think some people have died in the States due to high heat. Here in Puerto Rico, although we feel heavy heat, people do not die from heat.

My 1993 Nissan Sentra GA16DE 1.6 lts would be 10 years old on December 18 2003 and it has more than 165,400 miles already. 

I was thinking of using Mobil 1 0w-40 on my car, the newer version that was not available at stores until recently, but I think I would continue to buy Amsoil 10w-30 because this cars are made to run with 30 oil.

My father uses a 1997 Ford Escort and because he doesn't pay too much attention to the oil, I chose Mobil 1 0w-40 for his car.

Thanks


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

I have no idea of what you just said/your point is,
but I agree about using heavier weight oils in hotter climates.
Are you using your Dad's Escort as a "testbed"  ?


----------



## Pablo14 (Jan 18, 2003)

200SushiX said:


> I have no idea of what you just said/your point is,
> but I agree about using heavier weight oils in hotter climates.
> Are you using your Dad's Escort as a "testbed"  ?


 My point was better explained on a previous message that appears on the previous page. I explained there that I used on my car Mobil 1 15w-50 in the past because Mobil 1 10w-30 was not tough enough for the heavy heat of Puerto Rico and I also explained on the previous message the experience with my sister's 2001 Nissan Sentra GXE using Mobil 1 10w-30 for less than 5,000 miles since June '03 until Nov. 03, here in Puerto Rico.

Yes, I am using my dad's Escort to test how good is that Mobil 1 0w-40 oil.

He prefers the 10w-30 oil because of the fuel economy, but actually he does not check the oil level and when he thinks the last oil change was 3 months ago, that means the last oil change was between 6-7 months ago.

But don't get me wrong, he knows a lot about cars, more than the average person, and he used to fix most of the car problems himself in the past.

I am going to check the fuel effciency of that 1997 Ford Escort with that 0w-40 oil by taking the measure in miles from the odometer and the amount of gasoline used. That Escort is not precisely a very fuel efficient vehicle, but it is a 2.0 liters engine, not a 1.6 lts like my 1993 Nissan Senta.

Mobil 1 0w-40 is certified as an energy conserving oil, with the seal in the front of the bottle.

Thanks


----------



## Spec'd Out (Nov 21, 2003)

I had a 89 Maxima SE that my grandmother bought new and she ran Mobil 1 in the car since the begining and that engine shined. It would hit redline any time I wanted and never once did that engine ever give me any problems. So do to past experience with Mobile 1 syn. I will continue to use it in my Spec V. After all what is a few bucks extra a qt compared to several hundred in repairs. 
:fluffy:


----------

